# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Ubuntu Transitions to new Bug Tracking System

## TheFridge

<p>James Henstridge wrote in to let everyone know that the <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-January/000051.html">planned</a> migration of the <em>main</em> and <em>restricted</em> section of Ubuntu to the new bug tracking system, <a href="https://launchpad.net/malone">Malone</a>, is now complete. Users are directed to file bugs directly into Malone, as the old bugzilla installation is now read-only. </p>
<p>James’ post-migration report is available via <a href="http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2006/01/16/0">blog</a>. For more information you can contact the developers on the <a href="http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users">launchpad</a> mailing list, or in #launchpad on irc.freenode.net.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

